# try of iwagumi (not finished)



## hedson_25 (Sep 20, 2005)

this is my 60cm first atempt to do an iwagumi
plants:
eleocharis acicularis
riccia fluitans
glosostigama elatinoides
echinodorus tenellus
java moss
eleocharis parvula and i need so much eleocharis vivipara in the back ground 
wich is on it's way and i hope i will get it done in soon.
fish.
flying fox and cardinal tetra the other fishes will be gone soon.


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

nice setup, good growth.

If you'd like some suggestions:

The plants have very similar looks (Eleocharis species, Echinodorus, even the riccia from the pic looks "grassy"). I would consider a plant with a different texture somewhere in there....

Consider putting your rocks closer to focal points (i.e. more towards the middle but offcenter). That will enhance their effect.

Keep us posted


----------



## Knotty Bitz (Mar 11, 2009)

Try some kind of stem plants


----------



## Pinto (Mar 22, 2008)

Wow that patch of bright light on that glosso really made my eyes squint.
Nice setup.
There are about little or none stem plant in iwagumi Bitz.


----------



## Knotty Bitz (Mar 11, 2009)

Oh my bad, maybe like some anubius or something would be cool.


----------

